# 189 Visa Enquiry



## faheemkhan_123 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for Australian Immigration for visa category 189

I am Mohammed Khan, from India. i have got post bachelor's experience from 2007 till 2008 as a Network Engineer and in 2009 i went to UK to Pursue my Msc(international business and Management) i worked in UK in same profession as a network engineer for 27 months.

i came back to India in September 2013 and i started working from October 2013 till date , that will count up to 3 years and 2 months.

My query is that, my Post bachelor's experience of 14 months and my post Masters experience of 6 years and 7 months of both post bachelor as well as post masters experience will be considered 

could you please answer my query.

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## faheemkhan_123 (Dec 27, 2016)

Can anyone please reply to my above query!!


----------

